# Opinions on Aritar Bastet?



## rdcsde1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Greetings, I was curious to hear anyone who has dealt with this breeder? I am most interested to hear your puppy's temperament, conformation and nerve? PM works too. 

thank you


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You might want to send a PM to Chris Wild. She has a youngster from that breeder. As does another board member, but I can't remember her name.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's the breeder that Falon got Kastle from, and Jason got Ike from, isn't it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ike and Kastle are from Basjes Huis 
Cliffson1 and GSD Elsa have Medo and Mutz from Aritar Bastet, along with Chris's Jazz....
Medo:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/braggs/168183-raddest-working-dog-photos-ever.html
Mutz:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/tracking/167585-mutz-tracking.html
Do a search here for more threads on them.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We have a 14mo female from Aritar Bastet. Nerve and general temperament are absolutely phenomenal. Extremely intelligent and very much a thinking dog. She learns very fast and has strong pack drive, working for her handler rather than for whatever goodies the handler happens to have. Very, very hard, and a tiny bit stubborn at times. Happy, carefree, fun personality. Gets along great with people, dogs, cats, you name it. Completely approachable but very aloof with strangers. People don't bother her a bit, but she has absolutely no desire to socialize with people she doesn't know. She just ignores them. Very silly and playful and cuddly with her own people. Very calm and well settled in the house. Drives are more moderate. Food drive is quite low. Prey drive is pretty good but not extreme in any way. Defense is starting to mature and she'll be a very serious dog in protection. Structure... well, she looks like her mother.  From the side very nice... a bit long in the back but with great angles, nice wither, nice head, very straight in front and back and moves very fluidly. Nice gaiting, and also very athletic in general. From the front, she's pretty narrow so we're hoping she fills out some. Of course she's still young and there's plenty of time for that. Excellent health, good hips and elbows, all the teeth are there.

Our dealings with Zbynek have been wonderful and we still keep in very close contact. Would get another dog from him in a heartbeat.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OP PMed me, and then I came across this thread. Just in case anyone else is looking I'll post my PM as well 

Love my AB boy! No regrets at all. No health issues to date....we'll probably take him the next couple months for his hip and elbow prelims, but no reason to suspect that there are any potential problems. He's very stable and social. His thresholds might be a little lower than what I like, but he can be crazy in drive, get thrown in his crate and chilld out immediately. He'll be on the smaller size for a male (I'm guessing 75 pounds), but I specifically wanted a smaller, slightly more compact male. Hard to judge what his conformation will be when he's mature, but so far he looks great. Great head. Tight feet. Good pigment. He's VERY coordinated and has great body control for a dog his age.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I've seen her dog, seen him work and how intense that boy is. He is a serious working dog and plays in a different league, that's for sure. That dog has a heck of a lot potential. He's fast, intense, tons and tons of drive, very social and a beauty. 

I'm seriously considering that kennel myself if I ever want to buy another puppy myself.


----------

